# Referring Doctor for Labs per Medicare.



## bmanus (Mar 14, 2012)

Good Morning,

I have just received a denial from Medicare for 88305 for missing referring doctor information. Does 88305 require a referring doctor for submission? If so could someone please direct me to this information in the Medicare Billing Manuel.

Thank you in advance for any help with this question.

Beth


----------



## MaryG215 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, for 88304, 88305, etc. you must have a referring provider.


----------

